# Pregnant or Fat??



## Rockinghorse (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey guys I purchased this little mare and her filly about a month ago from the dogggers kill pen.i think her filly would be around 1 And she was quite big but just thought it was fat and an older horse but lately I’m starting to think she is pregnant again, her tummy has recently dropped as well, what to you guys think? 

Thankyou!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 26, 2018)

Welcome to the forum 

Does she have an udder ?  She looks quite relaxed around the tail end .


----------



## Rockinghorse (Jul 26, 2018)

Thankyou! And from what I can see yes but Bub has only been separated from her for a couple of days and your can’t get close enough to underneath her without trying to kick unfortunately. She’s still very skinny but her tummy is huge!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 26, 2018)

I agree she is pregnant   

If you look at some of the old threads here you can see pics of foals still riding "Wide" by the photos that are taken from behind the mare. 

Once you see the foal is lined up , your getting closer to foaling.   Since you have had the mare, Has she been wormed ? 

Ask as many questions as you like , everyones really friendly. 

And good on you for taking on this little mare and filly ( plus the bonus one you just realized you are getting )


----------



## Rockinghorse (Jul 27, 2018)

How long do you recon she would be from foaling? Once you finally catch her she just freaks out so tried to worm her with paste but I think she spat 99% of it back out then she won’t eat anything from a bucket so I can’t use the one you put with food unfortunately. She’s just been on heaps off grass and hay. 

I couldn’t see her or the filly go to meat there was so many but I can’t save them all ? 

her little filly is so cute and since separating she’s doing so well.


----------



## chandab (Jul 30, 2018)

ANy idea when her filly was born, it may give a clue as to how far along she is with this pregnancy.


----------

